# Happy Thanksgiving To All!



## hman (Nov 24, 2016)

May you all have a very pleasant and joyous Thanksgiving.  My very best wishes to you, your family, and your friends!


----------



## mikey (Nov 24, 2016)

:+1: Be safe, everyone!!!


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 24, 2016)

And the same to you, John, as well as everyone else.

We have much to be thankful for, so let's all take the time to reflect on what those things are.


----------



## wrmiller (Nov 24, 2016)

Someone please grab a turkey leg and about a pound of mashed potatoes and stuffing for me? And then fall asleep in front of the TV watching college football?

This being technically homeless stuff is not fun. But hopefully we will have the situation rectified by Christmas. Everyone have a great day surrounded by family and friends. I'll be going for a drive and probably have a turkey dinner at Denny's. Could be worse.


----------



## tweinke (Nov 24, 2016)

Hope all can take time to be thankful for family and friends, and remember loved ones who are not with us any longer. Bill remember home is where your heart is. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## FOMOGO (Nov 24, 2016)

No turkey for us today, but enjoying a great Bloody Mary in the United lounge in Denver in route to PR for the winter. 15 hrs of layovers plus flight time is going to make for a very long day, but very grateful none the less, for all the blessings we have. Cheers, Mike


----------



## brav65 (Nov 24, 2016)

Right back at you John!  Are you guys in AZ?  I have missed all the meetings lately because I hav been working like a dog.


----------



## Chip Hacket (Nov 25, 2016)

brav65 said:


> Right back at you John!  Are you guys in AZ?  I have missed all the meetings lately because I hav been working like a dog.



Late Happy Thanksgiving to you all.  I to have be working my fingers to the bone as evidenced by my absence for so long.  I wish all you guys well!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

